# xbox 360 owners help please!!



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

hi all im looking at getting an xbox 360 4gb version for my room as im away from home all week so need somthing to keep my occupied!!

do you know if it is possible to plug an extrenal hardrive into an xbox so you can watch movies and listen to music that is on the hard drive ?

also should i buy one now at £150 or wait for the jan sales?

cheers

steve


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Why not just buy one with a bigger drive ? 4gb is a bit of a joke to be honest


Sorry for not being of much help


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

i tried it with mine and it didnt work. it will read flash drives though so i guess u could do it that way. might need to connect it to the net though to download updates first


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

the one with the bigger hard drive is 50 quid more and i can only just talk the wife into letting me spend 150 !!


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

renton said:


> the one with the bigger hard drive is 50 quid more and i can only just talk the wife into letting me spend 150 !![/QUOTget the 250g one 4g is just pointless plus in january sales u will probaly get a good deal on one


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

You can buy the 250gb drive and plug it in the bottom at a later date.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I got the 4gb... and tbh I wish I had just got the 250 GB version. You can use a 16GB memory stick - but once you start getting DLC and installing games to make it quiet... its worth spending the extra on the HDD. Think the official HDD I got for it was about £70 - piece of cake to fit tho.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

The weekly featured deals on eBay his week have Zavvi outlet selling the 250gb for 180 delivered


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

4gb is pointless to be honest , my forza 3 with all the extra tracks and cars , saved replays etc etc takes up 10gb on mine.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

renton said:


> hi all im looking at getting an xbox 360 4gb version for my room as im away from home all week so need somthing to keep my occupied!!
> 
> *do you know if it is possible to plug an extrenal hardrive into an xbox so you can watch movies and listen to music that is on the hard drive ?*
> 
> ...


Yes you can you can also network it to your PC and watch movies and music directly from PC to Xbox.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

just tell the wife you found one for £150 "wife" pounds, but actually you're spending £200.

gooo on, you know we all have "wife" pounds !!!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

There is an expansion bay in the new xbox slims i bought the 4gb one and used the old 120gb hard drive i have and plugged it into the expansion bay 

Sorted and it would work out cheaper to buy the 4gb one and buy a bigger harddrive.

Also the 4gb one looks nicer with its matte finish over the glossy 250gb IMO of course


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

No way, the glossy 250gb looks sooo much better


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

winrya said:


> No way, the glossy 250gb looks sooo much better


Haha i think i may have started something here ... oops :tumbleweed:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i got a 120gb hd from ebay for 25quid.... id just do that.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

burger said:


> There is an expansion bay in the new xbox slims i bought the 4gb one and used the old 120gb hard drive i have and plugged it into the expansion bay
> 
> Sorted and it would work out cheaper to buy the 4gb one and buy a bigger harddrive.
> 
> Also the 4gb one looks nicer with its matte finish over the glossy 250gb IMO of course


I don't see how the 120gb old model hard drive will fit in a new 360 as they are completely different designs also to use an external hd for game saves it will only allow 16gb of any hd to save to even if the drive is a lot more MS done this so that people would buy the 250gb upgrade drive.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

If you dismantle the harddrives they have smaller ''sata'' drives in the large case approx only 1/3rd of the size of the size of the old harddrive casing.

When this is removed it fits into the expansion bay.

If i say its 5 mins work to do this that includes finding all the tools and including fitting it aswel and dismantling it. I did this with my old harddrive and now i have all my saved game data.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ahh ok sorry I didnt realise you had done that :thumb:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought the 4GB model from Morrissons with kinect for £199 then got the 250GB HDD from dealextreme for £31.

So £230 got me the 250gb xbox slim with kinect + kinect adventures.

Not bad as i just sold my 60gb old xbox for £180 with some crap games and accessories lol


----------

